# Comb Inspection



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello folks, I am thinking about comb inspection. I have read the bees build comb rapidly. To stay ahead of possible crooked comb how many days should I wait after installing the bee package for my first inspection? Thank you all !!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

That would depend on weather you do a direct release of not. and if you have starter strips or foundation. As a rule I recommend following procedures that allow you to leave the bees alone as much as possible during the first month. IE wax foundation, And non intrusive feeders. It helps the bees settle in, and reduces risk of them absconding.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Thank you......My top bars have 1/4 inch wood splines waxed and my feeder is a 1 quart auto water for pets. It is placed on the opposite side of the divider board and the bowl section slides under through a section cut from the divider.....So it is an inside feeder that can be serviced or changed out very easily without exposing the hive.....I have two feeders......TY


----------



## MartinW (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is a link to a well received lesson on queen introduction. It recommends giving 10-14 days for a new queen to settle into a hive. I have one year under my belt (backyard beekeeper), and I try to check my TBHs once very one to two weeks when temperatures are above 50 degrees. I can usually adjust and fix any cross combing if I jump on it that quickly. Good luck.


----------



## john beeman (Feb 28, 2016)

Okay thank you !....so how long does it take for a 3# package of bees to empty a 1 quart size feeder with 1 to 1 water sugar...I'm in florida so the weather is pleasantly warm night and day


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

If you are on a flow it will take them a while to empty the sugar water, but if you are in a dearth they can take that much in a day.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Make sure your hives are level in all directions and don't violate bee space rules.

When using packages, it is a great idea to treat with oxalic acid at the 7 day mark. The brood will not be capped and you will get 90-95% of the mites.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

1 to 1.5 days. If dearth, refill every 3rd day. And yes if you don't stay in there they will cross comb quickly. Please try not to treat and get some good Florida bees.


----------

